# الحمد لله رب العالمين



## salah_design (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل الاخوة على مشاعرهم كل باسمه ورسمه
ولا استطيع ان اخص احدا فكلكم احبابي واخواني وتاج راسي
ويعلم الله ان عيني بكت من مشاعركم الصادقة 
اشكركم اخواني واقبل رؤوسكم وايديكم على هذه المشاعر الصادقة وسوف انزل اعلان شكر لكل اخ باسمه وشخصه 
انا لله الحمد بصحة جيده ولكن مررت بظروف منعتني من دخول النت 
لا خول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (14 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

اخي صلاح احمد الله انك بالف خير
انا اعتذر لك على طرحي موضوع وفاتك
لقد وصلني هذا الخبر من شخص يسكن في منطقتك

وانا ايضا اعتذر الى جميع الاخوه في المنتدى 
بسبب هذا الخبر 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
واعتذر مرة اخرى اخي صلاح​


----------



## colombonacer (14 فبراير 2012)

salah_design قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر كل الاخوة على مشاعرهم كل باسمه ورسمه
> ولا استطيع ان اخص احدا فكلكم احبابي واخواني وتاج راسي
> ويعلم الله ان عيني بكت من مشاعركم الصادقة
> ...


_*الحمد لله وكفى*_.......
_*دمت في رعاية الله ذخرا للامة ..نافعا بعلم و صافحا بكرم .
*__* سلام*_​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (14 فبراير 2012)

الحمد الله على سلامتك


----------



## ali hedi (14 فبراير 2012)

اخي صلاح احمد الله انك بالف خير ......اخي صلاح احمد الله انك بالف خير.....اخي صلاح احمد الله انك بالف خير
ربي يخليك لاولادك.........


----------



## النجار2 (14 فبراير 2012)

يعلم الله وخده كم حزنت عليك رغم انى لم اتكلم معك ولا حتى مرة واحدة

ولكن يا اخى قبل ان يزين لك الشيطان الامر ويزيد من خلافك مع اخيك تذكر انه سامح وترحم عليك ورفض رد المبلغ من الاعضاء هنا هذه تحسب له

ثانيا لنا جميعا ظاهر الامور وتذكر انه لم يصله الشئ
لكن يعيب عليه انه لم يتأكد او يراجع الامر اعفو عنه عفا الله عنك
وتذكر انه دعى لك الاعضاء بظاهر الغيب ما لم تكن لتناله لولا هذه المحنة فاحمد الله وسامح اخاك
وخذ من الامر افضل ما فيه ولا تترك للشيطان قلبك ورأسك ليلعب بهما

الحمد لله على سلامتك مرة اخرى رغم انك حذفت آخر موضوع لى :d


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (15 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي صلاح وان شاء الله العافيه على صحتك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم

الحمد لله أن ابقى لي اخ أحبه فيه والحمد لله أن خبر وفاته طلع كذبه

كم حزنت من قلبي وكم دعوت لك اخي وحبيبي بظهر الغيب وطلبت من أمي أن تدعوا لك واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعل دعائي ودعاء والدتي لك من حظك ويتقبله وينفعك به

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

لا اجد ما أقوله على من أطلق هذه الكذبه وبلغ الأخ خالد بوفاتك ولكن أشكره على هذه الكذبه ويجب عليك يا صلاح ان تشكره

فكم دعونا لك وكما استغفرنا لك وكم ترحمنا عليك وهذا لا يدل إلا على حب زملائك لك 

وهذا لا يمكن أن تعلمه إلا بعد أن بلغهم خبر وفاتك فأبشر يا أخي بالخير

وأسأل الله أن يجمعني بك في ظل عرشه بحبي لك فيه

لقد بكيت عند سماع خبر الوفاة

وضحكت من شدة التعجب عندما قرأت مشاركاتك الجديده ولم أكن أعلم ماذا أكتب وبماذا أرد واخيرا لا أجد غير هذه

رب ضارة نافعه


----------



## خالد الاقرع (17 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> لا اجد ما أقوله على من أطلق هذه الكذبه وبلغ الأخ خالد بوفاتك ولكن أشكره على هذه الكذبه ويجب عليك يا صلاح ان تشكره
> 
> رب ضارة نافعه




يا اخ طارق 

عيب عليك ان تتهمني بالكذب :82:
انا سئلت شخص يسكن في مدينة صلاح وقال ما قال 
لكن وعلى كل حال 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## im alive (17 فبراير 2012)

صلاح انا عبدالله من مصر فاكرنى 
انا انقطعت فترة طويلة جدا عن الملتقى ولما رجعت وقريت خبر وفاتيك يعلم ربنا كما حزنت عليك ودعيتلك ان ربنا يغفرلك انت متعرفش معزتك عندى وجميلك معايا فوق راسى وبطمنى من ربنا اشوفك قريب على الماسنجر ونتكلم واعرف اخبارك زى زمان


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا جزاك الله خير يا أخ خالد لأنني لم أتهمك بالكذب ولكن انا أقصد من كذب عليك وبلغك بوفاة الأستاذ صلاح يا اخي من فضلك اقرا الكلام بتمعن حتى لا تخطيء لثاني مره

وعيب عليك ان تكلمني بهذه الطريقه وأنا لم اتهمك بالكذب فلقد قلت بالحرف "من أطلق هذه الكذبه وبلغ الأخ خالد الأقرع ولم اقل أن الأخ خالد الأقرع هو الذي أطلق الكذبه يا ريت تراجع نفسك وتقرأ مشاركتي جيدا يا اخي انا أتعجب كيف للعرب أن يخطئوا في قراءة وفهم نص عربي


----------



## محمد وعد (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني خالد وطارق اتمنى ان لا تصعدوا الموضوع اكثر مما يستحق انتو اخوة واتركوا كلمة عيب وكلمة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وانتم من معالم المنتدى ارجوا ان تتفاهوا وتتخطوا هذا الشيء


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخواني واساتذتي طارق وخالد 
اسمحولي ان الغي المشاركات فنحن اخوة وصدقوني لا اريد ان اكون سبب فرقة بين الاخوان 
ارجوكم هذه لحظة سوء فهم فقط 
كل الاحترام والتقدير لكم 
تحياتي لكم احبائي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (18 فبراير 2012)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله​


----------



## mhallak (19 فبراير 2012)

الحمد لله على السلامة اخي صلاح 
و أهلا و سهلا بعودتك سالما غانما ان شاء الله 
و عسى أن الظروف التي منعتك من التواجد في المنتدى قد ولت بدون رجعة
و دمت سالما لاخوانك في المنتدى و لأهلك و جميع الأحبة​


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2012)

mhallak قال:


> الحمد لله على السلامة اخي صلاح
> و أهلا و سهلا بعودتك سالما غانما ان شاء الله
> و عسى أن الظروف التي منعتك من التواجد في المنتدى قد ولت بدون رجعة
> و دمت سالما لاخوانك في المنتدى و لأهلك و جميع الأحبة​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سلمك الله من كل شر وجزاك الله عني خيرا
ان شاء الله الجزء الاكبر قد انتهى اسال الله تعالى لكم الخير 
فقد غمرتني اخي بلطفك واشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة وهذه الكلمات اضعها وسام على صدري ما حييت
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني ليس هناك خلاف ولا تصعيد كل ما اردت توضيحه لأخي خالد أنه لو قرأ كلامي بدقه لفهم منه أنني اقصد انه هو نفسه الاستاذ خالد ضحيه مثلنا تماما لهذه الكذبة التي كذبها عليه جار الأخ صلاح ولا أقصد أنه خالد هو من أطلقها هذا قصدي 

وعموما عفا الله عني وعنكم جميعا واشكركم على مشاعركم الطيبه وتقديركم ونصائحكم الغاليه 

وفقكم الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## salah_design (19 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إخواني ليس هناك خلاف ولا تصعيد كل ما اردت توضيحه لأخي خالد أنه لو قرأ كلامي بدقه لفهم منه أنني اقصد انه هو نفسه الاستاذ خالد ضحيه مثلنا تماما لهذه الكذبة التي كذبها عليه جار الأخ صلاح ولا أقصد أنه خالد هو من أطلقها هذا قصدي
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي طارق بلال
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا عنا فكما عهدتك دائما صاحب الاخلاق العالية 
بارك الله فيك 
ولا انسى ان اذكر الاخ الحبيب خالد الاقرع الذي تعرفت عليه شخصيا وكان على خلق وادب ومحب لفعل الخير 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (22 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إخواني ليس هناك خلاف ولا تصعيد كل ما اردت توضيحه لأخي خالد أنه لو قرأ كلامي بدقه لفهم منه أنني اقصد انه هو نفسه الاستاذ خالد ضحيه مثلنا تماما لهذه الكذبة التي كذبها عليه جار الأخ صلاح ولا أقصد أنه خالد هو من أطلقها هذا قصدي
> 
> ...




انا اعتذر يا اخ طارق


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (23 فبراير 2012)

ياااااااااااااا الله
الحمد لله على عودتك لنا سالماً يا أخ صلاح
والله أما قرأت الخبر أصابني الهم والاكتئاب رغم أني لم اتشرف بلقائك ولا الحديث معك
وحمداً لله على سلامتك , فنحن بحاجة إلى وجود أمثالك بيننا ومعنا دائماً.

وفقك الله ورعاك


----------

